# WIFE'S NIGHT OUT



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Your wife decides to go out with her friends drinking and dancing....

You're okay with it, because you get to watch sports 
and play on the Internet all night...

You hear her stumble into bed around 4 and laugh knowing

she's going to have a monster hangover....

You wake up next morning and go outside to the family Volvo,

which she used last night....

You sigh in relief because it's all in one piece....

You circle the car looking for dents and find none....

But .... Wait a minute....

Scroll......


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:lol: 
 
:laugh: 
:jammin: 
:rollin:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Now that is some funny shiat!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

oops I admit that I did bang your wife.. Your wife was perfect dog.. LOL :beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Here's another funny girl's night out joke:

The other night I was invited out for a night with "the girls." I told my husband that I would be home by midnight, "I promise!" Well, the hours passed and the margaritas went down way too easy. Around 3 a.m., a bit loaded, I headed for home. Just as I got in the door, the cuckoo clock in the hall started up and cuckooed 3 times. Quickly, realizing my husband would probably wake up, I cuckooed another 9 times. I was really proud of myself for coming up with such a quick-witted solution, in order to escape a possible conflict with him. (Even when totally smashed...3 cuckoos plus 9 cuckoos totals 12 cuckoos = MIDNIGHT!)

The next morning my husband asked me what time I got in, and I told him "Midnight". He didn't seem ****** off at all. Whew! Got away with that one! Then he said, "We need a new cuckooclock." When I asked him why?, he said, "Well, last night our clock cuckooed three times, then said, "Oh. ****.", cuckooed 4 more times, cleared it's throat, cuckooed another 3 times, giggled, cuckooed twice more, and then tripped over the coffee table and farted."

:beer:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

:toofunny:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Is there any cowboys in Rogers Minnesota?? :lol:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

DAng!!!! :toofunny:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I did Katie too! That would suck if you were the hubby...


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Depends who's making the payments on the Volvo... :lol:

Funny stuff!!


----------



## Chuck_5 (Dec 11, 2005)

Ahh yes that's funny :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Seriously, that is messed up! Then I'd ask my wife if my buddy and I could......


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

I dont know about you PJ, but one man in the bed is enough for me


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

i wouldnt want to have more than one man and one woman in the bed at one time, unless there are other women that are interested


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

LOL :lol: :beer:


----------



## Curt Grindeland (Dec 22, 2005)

The photo of the car is pretty funny. The rumor is that married women really do love sex. Just not with their husbands. Looks like that is true in this case. LOL.

Curt


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

What is the one food that has been proven to reduce the sex drive in women???

Wedding Cake!


----------

